

Ask HN: How frequent do you rewrite from scratch? - beenpoor

I am writing a template generator for my team and feel like I need to rewrite from scratch. I started couple of weeks back and already redid once. I feel like I need to rewrite and improve it again. It&#x27;s frustrating to see how not-so-well-thought out my design was. Would love to hear some anecdotes.
======
kefs
Some possibly relevant reading..

[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html)

[https://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/6268/when-
is...](https://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/6268/when-is-a-big-
rewrite-the-answer)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rewrite_%28programming%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rewrite_%28programming%29)

